# HCA 2008 line ???



## screamingeagle (Sep 12, 2004)

probably sometime in 2008??? the last I heard it was any day now and that was weeks ago. but really, I have no idea and I bet no one else does either.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

I think we'll here something pretty soon:wink:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Yo Richard!

Give it up!


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

My HCA dealer already got a pre-release 2008 Iron Mace, but the little bugger sold it before I could lay eyes on it . . . he was quite impressed with it though, partly because it goes down to a real-world measured 27" draw length.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

Patiently waiting. :ranger:


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Oct 18, 2006)

:brick:


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Hey Richard!! Think you can make a "Fastpassthrough" of this forum and give us the goods on the new bows?:wink:


----------



## mwflydog (Jan 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Emerson Biggins (Aug 19, 2007)

HCA, if you are reading this, you better hurry up with the '08 line-up or I WILL drop my $$$$$$ on another brand. 

Others alrready have their '08 line out there, and quite frankly, this crap about "baiting while waiting" bs is REALLY getting old with a LOT of us archers. 

Its all bs marketing. A lot of us archers are starting to favor bow manufactures who arent "chumping" us with marketing bs. No kidding.

Wouldnt it be way cool to have a new rig BEFORE the season started.. Market that!!!!!


----------



## Emerson Biggins (Aug 19, 2007)

Sorry about the rant guys, but this is why I WONT buy another new Mathews. Last year, all the hype about the Drenalin just turned me against them, regardless of how good their bows are. 

The Drenalin is a fine bow just as all the others in their line-up are. But they could have released that bow in August if they really wanted to.

Go ahead, fire away!:wink:


----------



## screamingeagle (Sep 12, 2004)

Emerson Biggins said:


> Sorry about the rant guys, but this is why I WONT buy another new Mathews. Last year, all the hype about the Drenalin just turned me against them, regardless of how good their bows are.
> 
> The Drenalin is a fine bow just as all the others in their line-up are. But they could have released that bow in August if they really wanted to.
> 
> Go ahead, fire away!:wink:


hey I agree 100% and am actually seriously considering an X-Force instead of the 2008 Mace, might just pull the trigger today.


----------



## hca 00 (May 26, 2007)

Go ahead buy the other brands so we can see you wright on here later I wish I would have waited to buy a 08 HCA. Or just wait and maybe the other brands will have 09's out in MARCH.


----------



## bcycle (Feb 22, 2006)

I wouldnt buy until I see hca 08


----------



## Emerson Biggins (Aug 19, 2007)

hca 00 said:


> Go ahead buy the other brands so we can see you wright on here later I wish I would have waited to buy a 08 HCA. Or just wait and maybe the other brands will have 09's out in MARCH.


So, this markeying hype dosent bother you?


----------



## Emerson Biggins (Aug 19, 2007)

bcycle said:


> I wouldnt buy until I see hca 08


I agree, but only to a point. I just cannot stand how these manufacturers have us like puppets on strings. 

I totally understand this strategy, I recognize it from other industrial marketing strategies and it just hikes me off to no end.


----------



## hca 00 (May 26, 2007)

I thought that's why there is an ATA show in January. So that manufacturers can unveil all the new products. Now that some manufacturers are releasing their products early i believe it wil hurt the ATA show. So i don't believe it is marketing stragety.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Early birds get the worms. Lots of sales are happening early and at the 08 prices most will keep first one bought.


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

well, ya know.... Elite 2008 :drool::drool:bow lines start to make me DROOLING..





:wink:


----------



## hca 00 (May 26, 2007)

A wise man once said '' Be patient young grasshopper''.


----------



## lla (Feb 3, 2003)

why??? when there are so many early offerings:mg:
be *enervative* not stuck in the times
become a leader


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

lla said:


> why??? when there are so many early offerings:mg:
> be *enervative* not stuck in the times
> become a leader


*enervative?*

I could never figure out why folks are in such a hurry to buy a new bow when bowhunting season isn't even over yet . . . would you actually change bows mid season?

And since when does 2008 start in October 2007?

I have no problem waiting until 2008 to buy my 2008 bow . . . 

Another thought for those who are in a big hurry -- you might want to give the manufacturers a chance to produce a few runs of bows to work out the bugs before you buy yours.


----------



## bcycle (Feb 22, 2006)

Wait until you see every bow and what they shoot like before you spend your money. I like My IM and the price. I would hate to spend 200 more bucks for a bow, and a week or two later something cheaper and better comes out.


----------



## rhenj (Aug 14, 2004)

Bert2 said:


> *enervative?*
> 
> I could never figure out why folks are in such a hurry to buy a new bow when bowhunting season isn't even over yet . . . would you actually change bows mid season?


Bow season here has been over since Sept. 23 so I am getting a little antsy. We also have been teased for over a month now and all the other companies have thrown us a bone or two so......pitch us a bone HCA.


----------



## Emerson Biggins (Aug 19, 2007)

rhenj said:


> pitch us a bone HCA.


Bone-schmone!! Im starving and nobodys waiting on my table at this joint.. all I'm hearing is "we'll be right with you..":wink:


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

Can't wait to get my hands on the *High Country Speed Force!*


----------



## danslaugenhoup (May 22, 2006)

*Speed Force*

I'll second that. Get them out. Should have been called the Speed DEMON!


----------



## Emerson Biggins (Aug 19, 2007)

Scottie/PA said:


> Can't wait to get my hands on the *High Country Speed Force!*


Whats this????


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

Emerson Biggins said:


> Whats this????


That's your bone. Stay tuned for more details.


----------



## Emerson Biggins (Aug 19, 2007)

Scottie/PA said:


> That's your bone. Stay tuned for more details.


ok, so, PSE, BT, H, DAR, MAT, APA, and others has some 'smokin new bows for '08 - Maybe looking around makes sense. :wink:


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Come one Richard....give us something here! Mathews went and dissapointed me again, now come in here and grab some pre-sales! 
I want to see a 33" carbon risered (or very light aluminum) bow with the VFA Split limbs and a Rollerguard that doesn't get written about bending. Give it a slim full grip, plus a factory string suppressor... Oh and please eliminate any outboard draw stops on the cams.
Don't make me start PMing you again this year :wink:


----------



## quiksilver22 (Aug 7, 2006)

I think HCA is making a great business decision by waiting. By releasing the '08 lines so early, the competitors have tipped their hands. 

This gives HCA an opportunity to watch the barometer and monitor what aspects of the new lineups are a hit with the public. Once the jury is out, they're able to tweak their original designs - maybe add a feature or rework a certain fabrication detail that will make their offering more marketable. 

I honestly believe that HCA was at one point only one step away from releasing their '08 lineup, but opted to change a few things at the last minute. This is all great news for the consumer. You'll be getting a more refined product at the same low price. 

HCA will be raking in $$$ hand-over-fist on their rollerguard patent (from Bowtech and Mathews), so it's only realistic to presume that they're going to sink that money back into production, and hopefully use it to keep a low price on a vastly superior product. 

For these reasons, I expect High Country's 2008 lineup to be very impressive.


----------



## Emerson Biggins (Aug 19, 2007)

quiksilver22 said:


> I think HCA is making a poor business decision by waiting. By releasing the '08 lines so late, some customers have bought other brands.


Fixed that for you!!:wink:


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

*Changing someones quote?*



Emerson Biggins said:


> Fixed that for you!!:wink:


That is not cool to change someones quote. If you don't like High Country, go buy something else. I'll buy the better bow and wait for High Country.

I don't see anyone coming out with anything special. Mathews was a complete dissappointment as were others.


----------



## Emerson Biggins (Aug 19, 2007)

Scottie/PA said:


> That is not cool to change someones quote. If you don't like High Country, go buy something else. I'll buy the better bow and wait for High Country.
> 
> I don't see anyone coming out with anything special. Mathews was a complete dissappointment as were others.


I was just funnin' with you! Problem is, I like High Country -- enough to play their waiting game I guess.


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

I think it's going to be worth the wait . . . I have a funny feeling there will be a 37-38" ATA version of the Iron Mace with 325-330 IBO speed, 32" maximum draw length (good for us knuckle draggers), a built-in STS, and all the other great qualities of the '07 Mace . . . 

Why not relax a bit, and get yourself a nice Christmas present? Who ever heard of a mid-November "Thanksgiving" present anyway???  :darkbeer:


----------



## Emerson Biggins (Aug 19, 2007)

ok, you guys win.. I'll wait & see.


----------



## lla (Feb 3, 2003)

& i was hoping for a 33" Speed Force to play with before Christmas

Richard!!! start hanging the carrot out
give us some light


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

*Speed Force*



lla said:


> & i was hoping for a 33" Speed Force to play with before Christmas
> 
> Richard!!! start hanging the carrot out
> give us some light


My thoughts, exactly.


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

I see ya peeking Sage!! Give us the goods!!:darkbeer:


----------



## plowman (Sep 4, 2007)

Bert2 said:


> *enervative?*
> 
> I could never figure out why folks are in such a hurry to buy a new bow when bowhunting season isn't even over yet . . . would you actually change bows mid season?
> 
> ...


i changed bows 5 times during the hunting season. doesnt bother me any


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm cool... and I can wait... after seeing new 2008 mathew (which is not so impressive). So far, I think the best design is come from Elite archery. Hope 
High country will come out with better design


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Waiting...:darkbeer:


----------



## Emerson Biggins (Aug 19, 2007)

spiker_01 said:


> Waiting...:darkbeer:


hangover yet?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Bert2 said:


> I think it's going to be worth the wait . . . I have a funny feeling there will be a 37-38" ATA version of the Iron Mace with 325-330 IBO speed, 32" maximum draw length (good for us knuckle draggers), a built-in STS, and all the other great qualities of the '07 Mace . . .
> 
> Why not relax a bit, and get yourself a nice Christmas present? Who ever heard of a mid-November "Thanksgiving" present anyway???  :darkbeer:


37 1/4 axle to axle
7 5/8 brace 
mass weight 4.005 
IBO 320-330


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*don't know*

don't know why people would get in a hurry for something that was just going to blow up. the forth of july is still along ways off folks


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

z34mann said:


> don't know why people would get in a hurry for something that was just going to blow up. the forth of july is still along ways off folks


I hope that wasnt a crack at HCA??????

If it was, take it somewhere else. If it wasnt then ignore me:tongue:


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

I have to say, there is a lot of anticipation on my part for the new HCA...I have bows for all my needs except one...speeeed (even though the Vulcan is pretty quick)....Now I want the fastest bow made...will this be it?..faster than the APA?...I have all year..:darkbeer:


----------



## Deer30 (Oct 19, 2006)

bowaholic77 said:


> I hope that wasnt a crack at HCA??????
> 
> If it was, take it somewhere else. If it wasnt then ignore me:tongue:


To think he has a barnsdale Avatar


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*barnsdale*



Deer30 said:


> To think he has a barnsdale Avatar


they make great limbs, but even they can not overcome bad enginering.


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

z34mann said:


> they make great limbs, but even they can not overcome bad enginering.


????????????? 

The Iron Mace has been out for about a year, and I have seen exactly one report of a limb problem, and zero reports of any other significant problem . . . and you can be sure that if there were any problems, the HCA Haters Club would be making sure they are well reported!


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

Bert2 said:


> ?????????????
> 
> and you can be sure that if there were any problems, the HCA Haters Club would be making sure they are well reported!


Very true. Many haters this time last year with plenty to bash........But 1 year later and not too many comments about it. I guess the bow wasnt that bad after all huh????:wink:

I may not own one but I still could see myself shooting one.


----------



## Texbama (Sep 18, 2003)

z34mann said:


> don't know why people would get in a hurry for something that was just going to blow up. the forth of july is still along ways off folks


z34mann or can I call you Larry? Your signature says that you are a Pearson Staff shooter. I don't shoot a HCA or a Pearson but the last time I visited with the Pearson camp they did not condone attitudes or behavior like this from their employees or staff shooters toward competitors. Maybe things changed. I'm headed back to south Alabama to visit family and friends for the Thanksgiving holidays and maybe drop by the Brewton office to chat with some of the guys to see if their stance is the same as yours. If so, no Pearson for me in the future.


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*have fun*

I was just having a little fun, but if you feel that strongly about it have fun. I don't like hca but everyone is entiled to shoot what ever they want.


----------



## Deer30 (Oct 19, 2006)

uh oh z, someones in trouble


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*yessss*

ya I know, what do I do, where do I go, where do I hide


----------



## Texbama (Sep 18, 2003)

Well, I will not as a consumer buy a product from anyone that I know condones such action from their staff be it archery or anything else. I don't believe your statement here represents Pearson very well. If they agree with your statement then I will not do business with them PERIOD. Just my opion for what it is worth.


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*joke do you ever joke*

I am sorry that you took it so personal, and I did not mean to affend you , but it was just a little humor. I don't know anyone that doesn't joke around about other peoples archery equipment. I know staff shooters from every major brand and they give my **it about shooting pearson but I sure don't take it personal because it is a joke. so maybe you should ban other companies as well.


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

z34mann said:


> I know staff shooters from every major brand and they give my **it about shooting pearson but I sure don't take it personal because it is a joke. so maybe you should ban other companies as well.



I will agree with you there. My buddies and I do the same thing. I guess it's just because it's a public forum and it's hard to type sarcasim

Now back to the subject at hand..........Richard what is the biggest difference between the Mace and the Speed Force?


----------



## Texbama (Sep 18, 2003)

I did not take it personal in the sense that you mean. Again I do not currently shoot a Pearson product; however, I have shoot with some of the guys and respect them. The thing I look at is there is enough bashing on AT and then a person with staff shooter in their signature does it. Think how many younger members and some adults on here wish they could become a staff shooter. Then they see this repeatedly on AT all the bashing and staff shooter doing it as well. What are they to think? This is just part of business. I believe you have been blessed with a position representing a fine company and maybe think how it looks before you do it. And I am sorry, I don't mean to single you out. There are many more here that do far more damage than anything you have done.


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*no more*

out of respect for you I won't joke about other man's.. I do think there is a diference between bashing and jokeing, but with typeing I guess it is hard to tell the difference sometimes.


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*oh ya*

I do understand what you are saying and I am blessed to represent a fine company


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

bowaholic77 said:


> I will agree with you there. My buddies and I do the same thing. I guess it's just because it's a public forum and it's hard to type sarcasim
> 
> Now back to the subject at hand..........Richard what is the biggest difference between the Mace and the Speed Force?


1/2 more reflex new cam speed mod but will except the current mod and about 14 fps faster


----------



## jms375 (Jul 29, 2007)

fastpassthrough said:


> 1/2 more reflex new cam speed mod but will except the current mod and about 14 fps faster


Richard your doing great things at hca, thanks for the product, keep up the good work


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

jms375 said:


> Richard your doing great things at hca, thanks for the product, keep up the good work


Why thank you the press releases for the 2 new bows should be ready any day now!


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Oh no...............
I do believe the "Man Law" is being broken here Richard....
You 24hrs to posts pics before your computer self distructs:set1_violent002:


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

fastpassthrough said:


> Why thank you the press releases for the 2 new bows should be ready any day now!


C'mon Richard!! We've been Jonesin on the "any day" comments for a LOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNGGGGGGG time now!!:wink: How bout narrowing it down a bit to something like- this week, next week, next month, etc...............................:darkbeer:


----------



## lla (Feb 3, 2003)

sounds like it just got released 
Gregg


----------



## deck shooter (Jul 22, 2007)

does anyone know if they are going to bring back the carbon riser bows?
they only have a stilletto that i here pulls hard
DS


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Don't know what you consider a "hard pull", but the Carbon Stilletto does not "pull hard" in comparison to other bows. It is different than the draw on my SSR, but not at all hard. And with the speed, no hand shock, quietness and accuracy, a little harder pull is definitely worth it! Best bow I have ever shot and here comes Richard out with newer and better bows. Richard, you may cost me more money when the 08's come out. Hurry!


----------



## deck shooter (Jul 22, 2007)

I have a iron mace & thought the iron mace draws easier that all
are they going to have more carbon bows? 
the aluminum riser is getting cold :wink:
I would like to see the carbon riser
that is my question
DS


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Looks like Elite beat HCA to the punch with their 7" BH 350fps bow. Gonna be tough to beat unless the tag comes in a bit cheaper than the GTO.


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

michihunter said:


> Looks like Elite beat HCA to the punch with their 7" BH 350fps bow. Gonna be tough to beat unless the tag comes in a bit cheaper than the GTO.


is that after sending it back to the company for upgraded cams because it won't meet ibo specs? I'll believe it when i see it....


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

trimantrekokc said:


> is that after sending it back to the company for upgraded cams because it won't meet ibo specs? I'll believe it when i see it....


Only time will tell huh. :wink: But the way this is looking, even with the return for cams you'd still get your bow back before HCA unveils there's :tongue::darkbeer:


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

I sure would like to see some info for the 08s also It may be another HCA Triple crown year:darkbeer:!! The speed mods don't sound to bad either!


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I hope a carbon bow is still available. Love them for hunting.


----------



## lla (Feb 3, 2003)

fastpassthrough said:


> no carbon in the 08 line as the supplier has allotments on the miliatary grade carbon and then we cannot deliver and fill orders


:zip:


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Very dissappointed about the lack of a carbon riser bow in the 08 lineup, but I am glad that Richard is also not going to say they have a carbon riser bow for 08 and then not being able to produce one due to the allottment of carbon from the supplier. Better to know up front rather than selling one and HCA not being able to produce one. Better for public realtions and sales that way. Just might save me some money if they don't have a carbon riser bow for 08. Will have to keep shooting the 07 Stilletto!


----------



## mwflydog (Jan 30, 2007)

*Any day now!*

The last "any day now" was 7 days ago. Let's go - I can't wait! Talk to me 'fastpassthrough'!


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

mwflydog said:


> The last "any day now" was 7 days ago. Let's go - I can't wait! Talk to me 'fastpassthrough'!


they're doing final touch :wink: Just hope they'll come with better grip


----------



## rhenj (Aug 14, 2004)

Notice the date stamp on this quote from another thread, I am dying here, and the GTO is looking pretty good:zip:.



> October 17th, 2007, 10:22 AM
> fastpassthrough fastpassthrough is offline
> Registered User
> 
> ...


----------



## screamingeagle (Sep 12, 2004)

mwflydog said:


> The last "any day now" was 7 days ago. Let's go - I can't wait! Talk to me 'fastpassthrough'!


I've been hearing this for weeks now. The Elite GTO is looking pretty good at this point. I'm real close to ordering the bow and being done with HCA.


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

The speed force has been revealed!
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=591885


----------

